# saorview installation price?



## risky123 (20 Aug 2011)

I got a quote today for installation of saorview--aerial +box and setting it up for 250 euro  is this a good price????
If I put Freesat WITH IT HE'LL DO BOTH FOR 350???  iS that good?

And if I want it in other rooms he'll install for 200?

Have Sky already 27 euro a month, this would be instead of that. Don't really know much about it so just wondering if the price sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## horusd (20 Aug 2011)

I was chatting to a guy in powerrcity yesterday about saorview. They are selling the box for €70. Like you I already have Sky. He says it's an easy installation, and the aerial you need is bog standard, and they sell em.  You might need help with multiroom,but I would check out how easy it is to do it yourself.


----------



## Thirsty (8 Sep 2011)

I got the Saorview box in Power City, plugged it in and attached an indoor aerial.  

It took a bit of moving the aerial around to realise that the reception was best when the aerial was higher than the box.  

So the aerial is now sitting happily just on top of the box on the shelf, didn't have to extend the 'ears' or anything.  

Reception is excellent, even if the programmes are dire!

For UK TV Channels you'll need the Satellite & decoder box to get Freeview; I had mine installed a couple of years back and from memory it was around the €300 mark, it's a one off charge though so other than my TV licence (and the electricity of course) I haven't had to pay any TV charges so it's has paid for itself.

If you are anyway handy there are plenty of people who've installed the Satellite dish themselves.

Now can anyone tell me how I can get Radio 4....


----------



## Brouhahaha (8 Sep 2011)

One of these boxes may be of use if you want to mix saorview and freesat.

http://www.satellite.ie/acatalog/HD_Ariva_120_Combo_Box.html#aFerguson120Combo

Disclaimer: I have no connection with that website.

If you have an existing Sky or freesat dish and and arial the combo box _should_ work out of the box with no subsequent cost.


----------



## SparkRite (8 Sep 2011)

Posters, please do NOT mix up "Freeview" and "Freesat" (as above), they are two totally different concepts.

Freeview is terrestrial and is not generally available (unless you live close to NI border) in Southern Ireland.

Freesat is (as the name suggests) a satellite based system which necessitates having a dish and receiver/tuner. This is available all over Ireland.


----------



## sligo camper (14 Sep 2011)

*radio yesterday*

On the radio yesterday discussion on Saorview...Argos are selling a saorview box for €50...

32/2783 is the code... mind you totally out of stock nationally


----------



## partnership (15 Sep 2011)

Would not have thought you needed freesat as well.  If you discontinue sky you will still get the free to air channels BBC's, ITV's etc.


----------



## SlurrySlump (17 Sep 2011)

Thirsty said:


> I got the Saorview box in Power City, plugged it in and attached an indoor aerial.


 
Just to clarify how it works. You purchase a Saorview box. You plug in to your T.V.? and you attach an indoor aerial and you pick up which stations?  Do you need some sort of outdoor aerial or satellite dish?


----------



## SparkRite (17 Sep 2011)

SlurrySlump said:


> Just to clarify how it works. You purchase a Saorview box. You plug in to your T.V.? and you attach an indoor aerial and you pick up which stations?  Do you need some sort of outdoor aerial or satellite dish?




All explained here..............

http://www.saorview.ie/


----------



## Bronco Lane (18 Sep 2011)

Reading the info it says that if you are in an area with strong coverage you might not need an outdoor aerial. Just an indoor aerial might be sufficient. There is a transmitter on 3 rock mountain in the Dublin mountains. I can see the red light on top of the transmitter from my front room here in the Stillorgan/Blackrock area. I am just wondering if Thirsty who says that he is using an indoor aerial without the need for an outdoor aerial is close to a transmitter?


----------



## Thirsty (20 Sep 2011)

I honestly couldn't tell you.

I do know that without the saorview the reception I got for Irish stations was dreadful; I didn't bother doing anything about it as I knew the saorview was coming in.

So for what it's worth, I'd have a go with the indoor aerial before paying out for a rooftop one.


----------



## zealot (20 Oct 2011)

I've installed a new saorview compatible TV in my parents and inlaws house without any problem (in south Cavan). connected to an indoor ariel over the TV for the inlaws and picked up super clear signal 1st time. For my parents house used the existing ariel connection (to a larger outdoor ariel positioned in the attic) and again no problems. As its a roof ariel I was hoping to pick up some UK freeview stations too (a few houses in the locality do) but no joy - i've not started adjusting the ariel yet...


----------

